# Anyone Need a Crewman (GYB or Freeport)



## RTBROKKEN72 (Apr 19, 2006)

If you are needing a crewman for an overnighter for Thursday Night I might be intrested... My regular Captain can't make a trip, but I am ready to go... 
Ray
PM ME ASAP


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I may try a Overnighter this Thursday email at [email protected]


----------

